# Are These Both Rhoms? What Type? Please Answer



## shaz141 (Mar 28, 2015)

hi please help me figure out if these two are rhoms


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you get us some better pictures.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i only can say, there are bad pics¡


----------

